# How do i uninstall cold turkey from windows 8?



## Joeyun (Oct 8, 2014)

I decided to install something called cold turkey but for some reason it wont go away when im done with it. ive tried alot of things (like uninstalling it) but it just wont go away. ive had it for a month now and im stuck. plz help
:sad:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Download Revo Uninstaller

Run the program and select the program from the list and uninstall.
Select advanced for the uninstall.
It will run the uninstaller first,so you will probably get the same error.
Continue and it will search for files related to the program to delete.
Delete them.
Continue and it will look for registry entries to delete.
Double check those to make sure they belong to your program and delete the ones that do.
Then finish and restart the computer.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to TSF, Joeyun. ^^

It sounds as though the program is malicious in nature. Programs like this need to be forcibly removed using a non-related method (manually deleting the files and registry entries). This can be accomplished easily using a third-party software like Revo Uninstaller, as Old Rich recommended. I use Revo, myself, for managing out-dated or unused softwares on all my systems.

You could try your hand at CCleaner. It's been a few years since I've used it, but I believe they also have a more thorough uninstaller.

If you feel like paying for a bit more expensive of a solution, but one that comes with a lot of side-benefits, check out TuneUp Utilities. I had a falling out with them a few years back when their yearly upgrade didn't quite meet expectations, but I still believe they have a great product.

The last suggestion, from me, would be to find a source that has covered this exact issue, and follow the removal instructions from there. If all else fails, we could always whip up a dummy machine and create this step-by-step instructions, though they'd probably be very lengthy and require manipulation of your registry (not recommended for beginners/intermediates).

I hope we've helped. ^^


----------

